# Oh, this is new....



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

Today is a stormy day to say the least but we managed to get out and get SOAKed with snow/sleet/rain for a few miles of excercise. Excercise usually keeps Eddie a pretty mellow guy around the house. 

But today he started doing something new. I found him standing up with paws on my dresser, later an end table, and just now a sideboard. :doh: It's like he just realized how tall his is! (will be six months in a week or so) 

Am I heading into a new stage???


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Sounds like Eddie is a counter surfer in the making.  Caue has this talent and has been bringing me the soapy sponge from the kitchen sink on a nightly basis. Oakly only jumps up on the dresser so he can look at himself in the mirror which admittedly is a skill I taught him to do.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I was thinking the same thing... counter surfer.....


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

> Oakly only jumps up on the dresser so he can look at himself in the mirror which admittedly is a skill I taught him to do.


My wine almost went up my nose with that one...:


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

You might want to nip this one in the bud, or you'll never be able to leave anything on the kitchen counter.....good luck!


----------

